# John A. Sampietro Jr. - [Springfield, Missouri]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mo. Cpl. John A. Sampietro Jr. killed in the line of duty*

*Officer Down: John A. Sampietro Jr.* - [Springfield, Missouri]










*Biographical Info*

*Additional Info: *Cpl. Sampietro had been with the Missouri State Highway Patrol for 13 years. He leaves behind a wife and two young sons.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Cpl. Sampietro was killed after being hit by a vehicle while assisting the crash investigation team at a previous accident.

*Date of Incident:* August 17, 2005

Missouri State Highway Patrol

It is with deep regret that the Patrol announces that Corporal "Jay" Sampietro was killed in the line of duty on Wednesday, August 17, 2005. Corporal Sampietro was assisting the Patrol's Major Crash Investigation Team at a previous accident site on I-44 in Webster County near Strafford when he was struck by another vehicle. He was rushed to Cox Medical Center in Springfield but he succumbed to his injuries.

Corporal Sampietro joined the Patrol in January 1992 and was originally assigned to Troop E, Poplar Bluff. In March 2003, he transferred to Troop D Springfield. Besides his road duties, Corporal Sampietro was also one of Troop D's pilots.

Corporal Sampietro leaves behind a wife and two young sons -- ages 4, and 10 months. His wife is also an employee of the Missouri State Highway Patrol, serving as a radio operator at Troop D headquarters. He is the twenty-sixth member of the Patrol to lose his life in the line of duty.

More Information: http://www.mshp.dps.missouri.gov/MSHPWeb/Root/index.html


----------

